# No more IM for a few years me thinks



## The Hat (3 Aug 2015)

I have only done 2, both Bolton, but even so im now a bit disinterested in it all now. There is a lot of hype around the IM brand but ive come to realise that there is so much more out there other than IM. Anybody else fell out of love with IM ?


----------



## Cathryn (4 Aug 2015)

My husband did one last year and is doing another next year - the demands on family life mean we definitely needed a year 'off'. We were both really impressed with IM - the organization, the event, all top notch. But yes there are plenty of Iron Distance courses much cheaper and just as well put-together out there. In addition, it's such an enormous strain - the training burden, the family sacrifices, the cost etc and so much hinges on one day. I've been trying to persuade him to do more Olympic distance/Half IM races as they seem so much more accessible. Jesse Thomas wrote an excellent article about it here! http://triathlete-europe.competitor...-thomas-blog-im-not-an-ironman-and-thats-okay


----------



## The Hat (4 Aug 2015)

I hear ya Cathryn. Its a big time committment indeed. Looking forward to enjoying my training from now on, however ive found running ultra marathons is my thang now !


----------



## Tin Pot (4 Aug 2015)

Gearing up for my first next year.

I'm not that interested in the races, I'm interested in the endurance and enjoy the training. I don't really enjoy events, so I can see why you might not retain interest.

I have heard that the branded events are relatively bland courses, I'm weighing up whether to do a brand or other event at the moment.


----------



## dan_bo (4 Aug 2015)

This is why we have a thriving cyclocross league.


----------



## Cathryn (8 Aug 2015)

The Hat said:


> I hear ya Cathryn. Its a big time committment indeed. Looking forward to enjoying my training from now on, however ive found running ultra marathons is my thang now !



That's so cool - I run trails but not for that kind of distance!


----------



## Ian A (24 Aug 2015)

I've done Wales once which was last year. Great event and I was rubbish but I get the point about hype around the brand. I'd like to do Wales again in future or perhaps Lanzarote but only if I get better. The interest in those two are about the course and not the brand. There are plenty of other excellent races at a fraction of the price. I've kept the interest up exploring some lower key but brilliant races. Been to Wensleydale tri and a day in the lakes this year with Wasdale half in September. I'd like to travel to some but time away from the family is a problem. Alpe D'Huez is pretty special if you get chance to get to that one. Different to anything here unless you live in a mountain range. There are some spectacular races in Europe but I'd never make the cutoff times.


----------



## Chris432626 (29 Aug 2015)

Alpe D'huez for me next year, looks amazing.


----------



## Ian A (4 Sep 2015)

Chris432626 said:


> Alpe D'huez for me next year, looks amazing.


Enjoy .


----------



## Ian A (4 Sep 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Gearing up for my first next year.
> 
> I'm weighing up whether to do a brand or other event at the moment.



Wales has a great atmosphere and course if you want to go branded. The course is challenging but not brutal and the atmosphere in Tenby on race weekend is fantastic. The locals have really embraced this one.


----------



## screenman (4 Sep 2015)

Chris432626 said:


> Alpe D'huez for me next year, looks amazing.



My eldest did it last year and enjoyed it.


----------



## Tin Pot (4 Sep 2015)

Ian A said:


> Wales has a great atmosphere and course if you want to go branded. The course is challenging but not brutal and the atmosphere in Tenby on race weekend is fantastic. The locals have really embraced this one.


I like Tenby, so maybe one day.

I'm in for IM70.3 Staffs and IMUK...


----------



## Ian A (5 Sep 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> I like Tenby, so maybe one day.
> 
> I'm in for IM70.3 Staffs and IMUK...


Good luck . Not done either but would like to do them in future.


----------



## Tin Pot (5 Sep 2015)

Ian A said:


> Good luck . Not done either but would like to do them in future.


Thanks, I need it.


----------



## huwsparky (7 Sep 2015)

Done the bike course for the Tenby IM a few times now and is a nice course IMO. Not too brutal (but has a few tough bits) and pretty scenic. Gonna head down this weekend to support a few friends participating. Should be on the bucket list for anyone waning to do a IM.


----------

